# ESU ECoS 50210 Command Center and SwitchKats



## freescopesdad (Nov 6, 2021)

For the n scale Kato layout builders... I'm considering the ESU ECoS Command Center for my rebuilt n scale layout. I was favorably impressed by nscalewunderland and his YouTube video where he implemented and programmed Digitrax DS64s to control his Kato turnouts. Unfortunately that video is 7 years old, comments are turned off on his channel so he appears unreachable, the DS64 is no longer available, and no one can tell me if the DS74 is P&P compatible. ESU has the Switchpilot, but they don not appear to support single coil machines like the Kato. So I thought of SwitchKats as an alternate albeit pricey (I will need 10) option. Has anyone been successful programming the SwitchKats using the ESU interface? I'm just trying to sort out my options here. Thanks.

Ron


----------



## freescopesdad (Nov 6, 2021)

Anyone?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ron

Apparently, our N scale guys are as unfamiliar with the
DCC system you are considering and as a result there
has been no comment.

Most N and HO modellers, today, stay with the widely
used DCC systems, Digitrax, MRC, NEC and Bachmann,
It's my guess the reason is that in the event of problems,
there is a vast number of users with system 
experience who can help. You can
get various accessories for the above systems, wireless
controls, computer connections...you can even get
devices that let you run your layout with your phone.
So, unless you are a tech whiz, maybe you should consider staying 
with the mainstream.

Don


----------



## freescopesdad (Nov 6, 2021)

I agree with most of what you said Don. However I have the ECoS on loan at no cost for 30 days so I am going to try and program the Switch-Kats later today. They are all wired up to the turnouts and track power, I'll go through the programming on a couple and see if the ECoS will talk to them. As I do already own a PowerCab my fallback is to operate them from the NCE cab, but I really like the layout map feature built into the ECoS. I'll report back my success (or lack of it) but I cannot think of any reason why they should not work using standard DCC protocols.

The ESU command station has been around for more than 12 years now, I'm surprised there are so few users this side of the pond. Maybe initial cost, or their BMW/Mercedes/Porsche/Audi-like conceit for all things American (except our money)...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Or perhaps that it's just a much more expensive system with little support and nothing to justify the added expense...


----------



## freescopesdad (Nov 6, 2021)

Well, I ended up buying the ECoS from my friend, and I also tracked down (3) Digitrax DS64s for turnout control. Wiring and programming them with the ECoS turned out to be a breeze and a bit of fun to see and hear the points throw when touching an image of the turnout on the ECoS screen. I've built a map of my layout on the ECoS 8" display so I no longer need a layout control panel with toggles, led's and wire. Next step is to display it on my laptop.

Turns out the Switch-Kats for some reason did not play well with the ECoS although they worked fine with the PowerCab. But I would rather have the visual representation of the entire layout afforded by the used ECoS unit that I purchased.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

DS64's are very powerful in terms of having lots of options in how they are used and what they can control.


----------



## freescopesdad (Nov 6, 2021)

The 64s are working very well. I have one extra (4th) for future expansion.


----------

